# How much food should I feed my 9 month old Sophie?



## BinsZ (Apr 20, 2017)

How much should I feed her if raw food? And how much if kibble?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

So much depends on the amount of exercise she is receiving. Then you sort of eye ball her on a weekly basis to make sure you don't need to bump it a bit in either direction. If she's getting some training treats every day, you need to make sure you remember that will contribute to calories as well.

Probably with kibble you would start with 3/4 cup twice a day and then sort of go from there. If you decide it should be bumped up, do it in very small increments.

If you are thinking of feeding raw, you really need to join a group on facebook and educate yourself about nutrition. There is a general rule of thumb for feeding around 2 or 3% of your dog's weight. You are better off keeping her lean and adding some low sodium canned vegetables if she seems like she's truly hungry. 

Unless you buy special pre made blends, you have to pay attention to making sure she gets the right amounts of meat, bone and organ meat. You don't want to work hard to do the best thing for her only to realize down the road you've been depriving her of correct nutrition because you weren't giving her enough organ meat or not enough bone etc. It's not hard, just takes a little practice. There are great resources on line if you want to go this route. My girl is about 50 pounds and when she doesn't get a lot of exercise I usually give her just over half a pound .6 twice a day. When she is training more I usually bump it up to .7 or .8 at each meal. I weigh out each portion so that I know for a fact what she's getting. When I run out she gets a kibble meal sometimes and I measure that with a measuring cup, so that, again, I know I'm not under or over feeding.

Here is a great site to get started: https://therawfeedingcommunity.com/2014/12/31/a-simple-guide-to-switching-to-homemade-raw/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/preymodeldiet/?ref=bookmarks

Here is an awesome calculator to help you get the idea: https://reelraw.com/pages/feeding-calculator


----------

